# Mon écran raillé de l'intérieur 5 {Ipod touch}



## Yoyodu17 (7 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour ! 
Je suis nouveau sur le forum et j'espère pouvoir avoir quelques réponses à mes demandes.
Ayant acheté un Ipod Touch le 22 juin sur l'apple store, je remarque dès l'arrivée du colis que la pomme de l'écran est raillée de  l'intérieur.
Je n'ai pas enlevé le film plastique en pensant que le problème venait de là. La rayure ne se voit que là et non dans les menus de l'Ipod.

De plus ayant commandé un film en cristal pour l'ipod, au moment de changer le film, je remarque que la rayure persiste.

Je me demandais s'il fallait le renvoyer. La date limité était aujourd'hui (14 jours après achat)
Voilà une photo de la pomme bien que l'on n'y voit pas grand chose ... (regardez le côté gauche de la pomme).


Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## 217ae1 (7 Juillet 2008)

il me semble que ce n'est pas une rayure, c'est sur le logo


----------



## Yoyodu17 (7 Juillet 2008)

217ae1 a dit:


> il me semble que ce n'est pas une rayure, c'est sur le logo



Oui c'est sur le logo.
Vous pensez que je le renvois ?

C'est à quelle adresse qu'il faut renvoyer ? Merci


----------



## fandipod (7 Juillet 2008)

Je te laisse consulter le lien en dessous qui renvoie au site d'Apple et qui explique comment faire pour renvoyer le colis!!!!!


http://promo.euro.apple.com/promo/help/fr/consumer/returns.html


----------



## Yoyodu17 (7 Juillet 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> Je te laisse consulter le lien en dessous qui renvoie au site d'Apple et qui explique comment faire pour renvoyer le colis!!!!!
> 
> 
> http://promo.euro.apple.com/promo/help/fr/consumer/returns.html



Merci.
C'est donc bien dans les 14 jours.
Faut que je me dépêche !


----------



## fandipod (7 Juillet 2008)

Oui c'est ça de tte façon c'est marqué sur le site!!!!!!


----------



## romain31000 (8 Juillet 2008)

217ae1 a dit:


> il me semble que ce n'est pas une rayure, c'est sur le logo


 
à mon avis le monsieur essaie de t'expliquer que ce n'est pas une rayure, c'est que sur le logo il y a comme un trait qui traverse la pomme, ce qui te fait croire qu'il y a une rayure sur ton ipod.
de plus tu le dit toi même, tu ne vois cette "rayure" que sur la pomme et pas sur les autres écrans, c'est que ça en est pas une.


----------



## Yoyodu17 (8 Juillet 2008)

romain31000 a dit:


> à mon avis le monsieur essaie de t'expliquer que ce n'est pas une rayure, c'est que sur le logo il y a comme un trait qui traverse la pomme, ce qui te fait croire qu'il y a une rayure sur ton ipod.
> de plus tu le dit toi même, tu ne vois cette "rayure" que sur la pomme et pas sur les autres écrans, c'est que ça en est pas une.



C'est bien gentil de m'expliquer ça, mais si ce n'est pas une rayure, c'est quoi ? Un choc ?
Vous avez ça sur les votres ?


----------



## Bennn (8 Juillet 2008)

C'est pareil sur tous les iPod Touch (en tout cas pour le mien), c'est le logo qui est dessiné comme ça  sinon tu la verrais tout le temps la rayure.


----------



## Macuserman (8 Juillet 2008)

Yoyodu17:

Le logo Apple sur iPod Touch est dessiné avec la pomme grise...logo qui est traversé de part en part par une "rayure" si tu veux.








Y'en a je vous jure, ils se renvoient un produit niquel à Apple !


----------



## romain31000 (8 Juillet 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Yoyodu17:
> 
> le logo Apple sur iPod Touch est dessiné avec la pomme grise...logo qui est traversé de part en part par une "rayure" si tu veux.
> 
> ...


----------



## Macuserman (8 Juillet 2008)

romain31000 a dit:


> C'est ce que j'ai essayé d'expliquer, assez maladroitement peut être....




Je le sais, c'est pourquoi j'ai mis l'image !


----------



## Yoyodu17 (8 Juillet 2008)

Merci beaucoup les gars, ça me rassure.
J'ai appelé le support tout à l'heure et ils mont dit la même chose que vous !


sINON vous sur vos Itouch, est ce qu'il arrive que vous ayez des bugs style accéléromètre coincé, avec un temps de réaction pour basculer une image en 16.9 par exemple ? J'ai appelé tout à leur un autre support pour ça mais je dois les rappeler ...


----------



## Macuserman (8 Juillet 2008)

On en tient un bon là !! 

Je rigole hein, le prends pas mal ! 

Tu te fais du souci pour pas grand chose, j'ai iPod Touch, et si jamais tu dormiras mieux ce soir, je te confirme que lorsque le processeur est un peu occupé, eh bas oui, il y a quelques ralentissements...
Te prends pas la tête gars, have fun et c'est tout !! 

Ahh j'oubliais, ne les appelle surtout pas pour leur dire que ton Touch fonctionne sous OS X Mobile...c'est normal, ne t'inquiètes pas...


----------

